# Where to buy pellets for my cockatiel



## emilygrace (Nov 24, 2008)

After reading up about them i want to start my cockatiel on a pellet diet but the only pet shop around where I live is Pets At Home and they only sell seeds so i was wondering if anyone knew any shops or websites i could buy pellets suitable for a cockatiel.
Thanks


----------



## Angel44 (Feb 11, 2008)

Pets at Home usually stock Pretty Bird pellets, perhaps speak to a member of staff about it. Otherwise try looking on the internet. My birds eat Zupreem Pellets and I buy that online. If you google complete pelleted bird diet (or something along those lines) I'm sure you will find loads of suppliers. The Pretty Bird do a special cockatiel/parakeet formula which has much smaller pellets - my cockatiels love it


----------



## Freebird (Sep 12, 2008)

I really woundn't recommend you feed your bird on pellets espcially pellets only, they are full of chemicals, it's like giving a child sweets. You can't beat a good tidy mix, very low in sunflower seeds. Also fresh fruit and veg everyday.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Hi

If i where you i would get a small bag of pellets it might take a while to convert your bird to eat them. I think pellets are a very good food but some seed is great too as the birds can show natural behaviour by cracking them.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

go to:

www.24parrot.com

They sell loads of bird products and deliver


----------



## emilygrace (Nov 24, 2008)

Thanks for the link, great site. Going to order a bag of pellets from there later and plan to feed him a mixture of pellets, seeds and fresh fruit/veg


----------

